# جهاز كشف اعطال السيارات الكورية واليابانية



## مهندسوز (6 مارس 2010)

اخواني اريد برامج خاصة تصلح لتحديد اعطال العربات الكورية واليابانية وايضا معلومات عن افضل اجهزة كشف اعطال السيارات وصيانتها وقيمة هذه الاجهزة حيث انني اود شراء واحد من هذه الاجهزة فهل هنالك افادة بهذا الموضوع؟وقيمة هذا الجهاز وبماذا تنصحوني 
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hishis (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر الله


----------



## bassamnh (2 يناير 2011)

لا يجد اي موضوع


----------



## قاسم يمام (4 يناير 2011)

علي ما اضن صديق لدية ذلك البرنامج غدا انشالله بعطيك اسمه البرنامج


----------



## bassamnh (4 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## aboudi_y (5 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز أدخل هذا الموقعhttp://www.actron.com وبإذن الله ستجد ضالتك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز اخونا (وسام الموصلي ) لديه موضوع يفيدك ابحث عن الاسم في الملتقى ستجد ماترنو اليه
========= ===
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## egole (20 يناير 2011)

a;vh gl[i,];


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (23 فبراير 2011)

ادخل هذا الموقع وتجد به كل ما تريد
xxxxxxx

يمنع وضع روابط دعائية


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووورين


----------



## a7ned7ero (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
*​
إلى من يريد الإستفسار عن طريقة عمل أجهزة كشف أعطال السيارات بصفة عامة و الأجهزة التالية بصورة خاصة : 
CARMEN Scan 
G Scan
E-Z 
Tech 2 

و أيضا من يريد معرفة البرامج التي تساعده على إستخدام هذه الأجهزة و تفسير لكل الأكواد التي ستواجهه في إستخدام هذه الأجهزة 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

يمنع وضع اى وسيلة اتصال بالمشاركات​


----------

